# Ariens Gear Oil 10995



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

I looked in the gear box and it looks to have white (dirty) lube. When I look in a user manual it said to use 5 oz. of SAE-90 Ariens gear oil. Another manual said to use Ariens premium gear lubricant MP-90. 
I also read here to use the follow; Ariens Snow Blower L3 Synthetic Gear Lube 00068800.
I don't know what the gears are made of? Brass? Etc. What would you use in a Ariens 1969-70 model #10995?
Also, how would I go about removing the old lube first?
Thanks


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

It will turn white when condensation/water/moisture gets in the oil. I would just tip it on end with the fill/drain plug facing down and drain it out the fill hole, then tip it back and refill it with the SAE-90 gear oil.
The gear on the auger axle is usually brass on an older machine.
The "MP" usually stood for "Multi-Purpose" on the lubricant classification. You can use synthetic gear oil or regular mineral base oil. Synthetic is better and cost a little more, but either will work.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

SAE 30. The Gears are Hardened Steel. Don't Overthink it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am going to bet that the average user never checks the auger gear case to begin with.


As Jack mentioned, its not what you use so much, as the fact that you check and keep it properly lubed is the important thing.


After all, its not an Indy 500 race car, doing a million laps at 200 mph.




GO Pats .......


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> It will turn white when condensation/water/moisture gets in the oil. I would just tip it on end with the fill/drain plug facing down and drain it out the fill hole, then tip it back and refill it with the SAE-90 gear oil.
> The gear on the auger axle is usually brass on an older machine.
> The "MP" usually stood for "Multi-Purpose" on the lubricant classification. You can use synthetic gear oil or regular mineral base oil. Synthetic is better and cost a little more, but either will work.


Thank you


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

oneacer said:


> I am going to bet that the average user never checks the auger gear case to begin with.
> 
> 
> As Jack mentioned, its not what you use so much, as the fact that you check and keep it properly lubed is the important thing.
> ...


Thanks again.......Go Lions......Please


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Jackmels said:


> SAE 30. The Gears are Hardened Steel. Don't Overthink it.



Jack....Yes, over thinking it again! Thanks


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> SAE 30. The Gears are Hardened Steel. Don't Overthink it.


You're not talking motor oil, right? SAE30 is only good for +40°. 

If the manual calls for 90 wt gear oil, why not use the mfgrs recommendation?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I think the last gear oil quart I bought was yellow metal safe and 75W-140.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ariensboy said:


> What would you use in a Ariens 1969-70 model #10995?
> Also, how would I go about removing the old lube first?
> Thanks


Ariens says to use  "MP-90 gear lubricant" for these machines:

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page11.html#question9

You might be able to use other lubes successfully..but when it comes to something like this, I would always go with what the manufacturer says, not what "the internet" says.  because the internet can give you a dozen different answers, many of which will be wrong.

Its an oil, not a grease, it should drain out.
I would fire up the machine, run the augers for 10 minutes or so to really churn up and warm up the oil, then turn it off, then remove the drain plug and let it drain out. I often let my oil changes sit and drain overnight, to make sure its all really out.

Scot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

enigma-2 said:


> You're not talking motor oil, right? SAE30 is only good for +40°.
> 
> If the manual calls for 90 wt gear oil, why not use the mfgrs recommendation?



Why Not make a Mountain out of a Molehill?


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

sscotsman said:


> Ariens says to use  "MP-90 gear lubricant" for these machines:
> 
> https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page11.html#question9
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott for your detailed answer. I will order Ariens Premium 00006000 gear oil MP-90. $9.95 a Quart, well worth it! I'm sure I could use all the other types of oil, but I will stick with Ariens.


----------



## Seaweed (Jan 18, 2016)

Ariensboy said:


> Thanks Scott for your detailed answer. I will order Ariens Premium 00006000 gear oil MP-90. $9.95 a Quart, well worth it! I'm sure I could use all the other types of oil, but I will stick with Ariens.


That's what I used on my '70.


----------



## Thomas789 (Mar 7, 2021)

Anyone use SuperTech (wallyworld) synthetic GL5 75-140 wt gear oil in the newer Ariens snowblower gear box? Both Ariens L3 (pn 68800) and SuperTech oil bottles say for "high pressure loads" etc. 

I've run the SuperTech gear oil in my toyota differential for 330,000 miles (100,000 mi changes) with no problems, but thought I'd ask the forum....


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Thomas789 said:


> Anyone use SuperTech (wallyworld) synthetic GL5 75-140 wt gear oil in the newer Ariens snowblower gear box? Both Ariens L3 (pn 68800) and SuperTech oil bottles say for "high pressure loads" etc.
> 
> I've run the SuperTech gear oil in my toyota differential for 330,000 miles (100,000 mi changes) with no problems, but thought I'd ask the forum....


Ariens currently recommend the L3 gearbox oil for the current top loader cast iron gearbox which is what my machine came with. Unfortunately it is so thin that it leaked from the rear seal (on impeller shaft) and was replaced several times. A few years ago I drained and flushed the gearbox oil and replaced with synthetic 75w-140 GL5 differential oil. It is noticeably thicker than L3 but it works perfectly. No leaks and no problems since. The gearbox does not get hot enough (snow does not melt on my gearbox running 1,450 rpm approx) to worry about yellow metal problems and the gears are steel. 

For my machine the owner manual spec for gearbox oil level must be between 2.38" and 2.63" below the surface of the drain plug with drain plug and seal removed. I made a dipstick to easily check the level during the season.


----------

